# KUSA, this picture is for you!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA (Michael), obviously that's my dinner, so I can only surmise that's my knife...

Here's the back-story. Joyce sent me an apology note saying that "some new Tuxedos" were on the way. I only had to rotate the tanto blade into the light to see why I got it--without a credit card receipt in the package.

While "utility sharp," there is a small 'double bevel' on the belly bevel. Joyce caught it instead of delivering it. I can use it to cut the mundane stuff that needs a good knife (things like envelopes, cardboard boxes, jugular veins--you know, the mundane daily stuff), and when it dulls worth a slight bit of metal removal, I'll take a 6K or 15K Schwartz stone and do two or three very light passes.

Joyce is checking 1.9 inch knife blades before shipment. I told you she was honest!

_Click on picture to enlarge_.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

No problem Chico. You'll get my CQC7 soon to grind on.

I did have some salmon today for lunch. It was at a restaurant but very good none the less.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, salmon and dark green vegetables, all while waiting for a very sharp knife.

Looks like this lifestyle is catching on!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> KUSA (Michael), obviously that's my dinner, so I can only surmise that's my knife...
> 
> Here's the back-story. Joyce sent me an apology note saying that "some new Tuxedos" were on the way. I only had to rotate the tanto blade into the light to see why I got it--without a credit card receipt in the package.
> 
> ...





KUSA said:


> No problem Chico. You'll get my CQC7 soon to grind on.
> 
> I did have some salmon today for lunch. It was at a restaurant but very good none the less.


I am no judge of fish, but KUSA's salmon looks a lot tastier than Tourist's!! Dem grill marks tho!!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I am no judge of fish, but KUSA's salmon looks a lot tastier than Tourist's!! Dem grill marks tho!!!


Salmon is one of my favorite dishes, I love the taste. My wife prepares it in a Corningware dish, and bakes it around 350 degrees with a honey glaze. Yup, no grill marks, but it's my Number One meal!


----------

